# when the corn gets cut ???



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

I have a couple farms I hunt, one farm im focusing on for november rut is 150 acres of standing corn, I have to walk around the entire field edge to get to my stand in the rear of the field to avoid having to "CRASH" through standing corn blindly to get to my stand which is a perfect 40 acre square of woods at the rear of the property

This morning was the first day in my new stand and I walked near 45 minutes around the corn on the woodline in the dark

This field holds ALOT of deer, they are deystroying the corn bigtime


I saw deer both on the way in and on the way out going in and out of the corn from every part of the field

so my question is.....


thr farmer called me today and left me a message telling me that tommorrow around 10 am the combine will show up and wipe out this field by late afternoon, he keeps telling me once this corn is cut i will see 10x the deer im seeing now


he said that as soon as the corn is cut the edges of the woodline become deer highways


I never hunted corn before and i have to admit I knid of like it standing , I saw alot of deer today both close up & far off , also walking around this field I found dozens of scrapes , with branches broken and all , rubs galore , most of which i had no choice to walk over or noticed them while i was standing in them with my flashlight

So 1 good aspect will be I will be able to cut my walk to just a few minutes by cutting right across the open field in the dark and quietly enter my stand , BUT...

for a treestand on the inside woodline , is cutting the corn a good thing?

I would think that any deer using the corn as a sanctuary will have to play in the woods now with the other deer right?

at least thats what the farmer says... he told me he been plowing that field since before i was born and even suggested a stand placement where he says "you will see them" and so far he was right i saw them


anyone else think cutting the corn is a good thing?


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

You should like the corn getting cut because if you put a stand on the edge of that cornfield right before dark it should be deer's galore out their, and you'll be able to see ALL of them. And watch walking through the middle of the field you might end up scareing a lot of the deer and probley even that wallhanger! Goodluck


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

just because the corns cut, doesn't mean there's none left  just now, they can't hide in it. Evenings the field should be chalk full of deer. Maybe all day.


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

I hear ya about spooking deer walking in, and on this particular property its impossible not to spook some

i have to park and walk 150 acres to the far corner of the property where the woods are

walking around the field (im dreading 5 am ) is far far far out of my way but my only option , and if you ever cut through november corn , its LOUD and no way anyone is sneaking through there

on another note tommorow may be the last day i have to skirt the field , after its cut i have easy walking ... nobody has hunted this place for a long long time and the deer are not to spooky

im sure after my week off work next week they will be spooky lol

tomorrow im going to take my digi cam and take some pictures of some of this unbeliveable deer sign

im hearing from the owners there are some giants here


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Short Story....Years before I retired I got 6 weeks vacation...Took one week and split it with my two neighbors ..Both Farmers....Helped them take the corn down...Hunted deer and geese on there property...When harvesting the corn I never saw so many deer that called these fields home...All they had to leave the fields for was water...Moral of the story is You can never sneak up on them in standing corn...And they are there....Good Luck Guy's I hope you all get a big shooter this year.....JIM.....:!....:!....


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

well the farmers didnt get a chance to get the corn cut, but that ended up as a blessing for me & my wife

I ended up hunting with my wife to see why she's not seeing as many deer as I am , and I watched her shoot an 8 pt

its no monster but its her first bow kill and her first buck , if your into reading how it happened read this http://ohfishing.com/NEWS/?p=2650#


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats to your wife JV, I'm sure she was as happy as you.
OK, now lets see if you can beat her!


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

Why thanks Dale , Im trying ...

Im off all next week and the woods is just about prime


----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

Very nice first Buck!!!


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

Here is the deer sign pictures I promised, before you view them keep in mind im not walking around a farm looking for sign to take pictures of , this sign i found on the 45 minute journey around the corn field, I have no choice but to walk by the scrapes or walk through the loud & noisy corn field

Im praying it gets cut tomorrow

In the pictures below you can see what a couple big bucks did to a round bale 

Also you can see what they are doing to the corn itself

thousands (and i mean thousands) of ears of corn are lost at every part of this field , the deer wipe out entire areas where they pour out of the woods at dozens of locations ... now i get why farmers hte deer... major damage here

in the picture of the big scrape , there is a great fresh buckrub in the rear of the photo and look at the branches above the scrape itself

when the corn is cut i will be able to see what deer are entering the field at what location, now i cant see diddley im thinking the area where the buck was taken will be red hot on fire when this corn disappears.... just inside the woodline

i see wensday & thursday ot will dip into the low 30's thats the time IMO


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

JV1 said:


> Here is the deer sign pictures I promised, before you view them keep in mind im not walking around a farm looking for sign to take pictures of , this sign i found on the 45 minute journey around the corn field, I have no choice but to walk by the scrapes or walk through the loud & noisy corn field
> 
> Im praying it gets cut tomorrow
> 
> ...


Tell your wife MuskieMan said congrats! Does she use a compound? 
I have only seen 3 deer this so far while hunting ive been out 34 times this year its really bugging me and idk what im doing wrong.. I got sighn of deer I got scrapes and rubs also but I think they are comming into my stuff at night, I hunted a place tonight where I seen deer almost every time I went their and ive been their about 9 times this year and only seen one doe.. I guess I need to find a farm to hunt on lol. I cant see those pics you posted but I sure can see the one of your wifes buck!


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Joe, 
In my experience I've learned to listen close to what the landowner has to say. He's the guy that is out in that field day in and day out and knows the patterns better than everyone. Is he's willing to be that helpful take lots of notes! Nice buck that your wife got! Congrats to her!


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

I fixed the pictures sorry that was my mistake


I hear ya about the farmer and his advice

he told me where to place my stand and Im seeing deer ... dozens and dozens of deer

he knows whats happening and when


he keeps saying wait till the corns cut.. im in love with the place with the corn standing so I can hardly wait...pretty sure tomorrow is the day

he claims some big big big deer are running that corn field edge and says "just wait" till the corns cut ... so time will tell.. i have all week free and peak rut is any moment


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

when the corn is cut no boubt you will see more deer because they have much less cover and will be forced into tthe woods, but will still be traveling the feild edges especially now during the rut. i would try and get every bit of info out of that farmer as possible he will be able to tell you better than any other.

also alot of that corn damage looks to be from ****, not saying deer aren't damaging some but **** will climb the stalks to get to the corn and in doin g this snap it off deer will usually just pull the ear or eat it while it's still attached.

I hope you get abig one and tell your wife nice deer, once they get that corn picked keep a close eye on the thickets as that is where they will be bedding


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I agree with PromiseKeeper - ALWAYS LISTEN to what the landowner/farmer tell you. They know best what the animals are doing on their property as they spend a lot more time there than you do!

The first thing I do when I get a spot to hunt is ask the landowner to show me where they see the most activity. Sounds like you have a great resource at your disposal that is more than happy to help. Use him and his knowledge of his farm - he can cut your "learning curve" on his property 10 fold IMO.

Also - I know this goes against what 99% of hunters would do, but I purposely walk inside the standing corn all year when it is up. Is it noisy - heck yes! But, I am out of site and deer don't know it is a person in the corn making that noise - deer sound like dang elephants coming through it at times. I've walked up on several in standing corn and have had many, many deer come to my stand site minutes after I climbed in investigating the sounds. I took my buck this year in a fenceline sourounded by standing corn - walked through the corn every time rather than along the picked bean field edge.

Congrats to your wife and good luck!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Just a couple of days ago a buddy of mine actually missed on a real nice buck in a cornfield...from the combine. He came back to hunting camp to tell us and we got a good laugh from it but not as good of a laugh as we had later that evening when we found out that he had missed again in the afternoon from the same vantage point. The buck was with a doe and was not leaving her for nothing. He 30-35 yards each time.

That was a buck that would have not been seen with the corn up. Getting to them may be tougher due to being seen but being able to see where they are moving can really be worth the hassle.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Just a couple of days ago a buddy of mine actually missed on a real nice buck in a cornfield...from the combine. He came back to hunting camp to tell us and we got a good laugh from it but not as good of a laugh as we had later that evening when we found out that he had missed again in the afternoon from the same vantage point. The buck was with a doe and was not leaving her for nothing. He 30-35 yards each time.

That was a buck that would have not been seen with the corn up. Getting to them may be tougher due to being seen but being able to see where they are moving can really be worth the hassle.


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

well the corns cut , I even got a first class ride to my treestand and all 









I posted some pictures on another thread in this forum called "rut"

just as I thought im seeing some deer , that I have not seen before, I had a 6 point come in and i shot it with a camera








I watched 4 doe walk to the corn and look at the field for a while like "what the heck happened to the corn"

I also watched the 6 pt enter the cut corn and browse

seen a dandy here the other day so no way im shooting a 6 pt 

on the way out the field was alive, they are really moving tonite

its almost perfect


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Dont let this piece of property get away from ya a lot of people would die to even hunt that piece one day, including me. Goodluck on the rest of the year.


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

the funniest part about this farm...


the buddy of mine who owns it, saw the action today and saw some big bucks and he knows the chase is on.....


i just had to BEG him to go hunting tomorrow , I like to go in early.. like real early 5 am , and take my time its a loooong walk even with the corn cut , but now its easier and quieter

i asked him are you gonna meet me in the AM?

I dont know if I wanna......


WHAT??????????

thats the truth

i been sitting in those woods for 7 days straight and cant wait till 5 am...

he does not even want to go !


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

7:30 am 

settled for a TIE with my wife, I wont mention hers was 5o lbs heavier and the antlers were thicker, 8 points is 8 points and that makes it a TIE... RIGHT GUYS?

So next year we are raising the bar

Some some heart stopping big bucks out there running wild

lol


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice buck,joe.looks like you have a great spot.


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks Rick , im telling you the 2 bucks we took are NOTHING wait till next year

the ones we got are not even close to what is running around out there 

here is another shot from my cell phone camera


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

I had some deer run in and hunker down , I saw 2 girls and 1 BIG buck who grunted I grunted back with no reply , I waited 20 minutes in silence and soft grunted again , this 8 showed up instead from the thick , and i made up my mind if this buck presented me a shot I was filling my tag

If you want to read the long version look HERE

he did

next year im raising the bar , me and my wife both got 8 points , gotta be happy about that


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

JV1 said:


> I had some deer run in and hunker down , I saw 2 girls and 1 BIG buck who grunted I grunted back with no reply , I waited 20 minutes in silence and soft grunted again , this 8 showed up instead from the thick , and i made up my mind if this buck presented me a shot I was filling my tag
> 
> If you want to read the long version look HERE
> 
> ...



Nice buck!!! Hey what r u going to do if you get a 20 yard shot at one of his grandaddys is my question? lmao ;]


----------

